# Teaching in Lisbon



## Colly23 (Aug 1, 2010)

Can anyone inform me about how the current employment is for teaching english in Lisbon?
Im planning on moving to Lisbon in Jan 2011 (with CELTA cert and 8 years experience teaching Art in the Irish Ed. System) and need some part time work, any advise welcomed


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Colly23 said:


> Can anyone inform me about how the current employment is for teaching english in Lisbon?
> Im planning on moving to Lisbon in Jan 2011 (with CELTA cert and 8 years experience teaching Art in the Irish Ed. System) and need some part time work, any advise welcomed


Perhaps contacting the Irish Embassy in Lisbon could be a help

ADDRESS	Rua da Imprensa a Estrela 1-4
1200-684 Lisbon
Portugal
PHONE	LOCAL: (021) 392.9440
INTERNATIONAL: +351.21.392.9440
FAX	LOCAL: (021) 397.7363
INTERNATIONAL: +351.21.397.7363
EMAIL	[email protected]


Centro de Linguas, www.languagecourse.net/school-cial-centro-de-linguas-lisbon.php3, Av da Republica, 14-2, 1050, Lisbon; 011-351-1-353-3733, fax 011-351-1-352-3096; [email protected]. Specializes in teaching business English in companies. Pays for transportation and free Portuguese lessons for all levels. Pays about $800 per month on contract for first-year teachers (part-time work is also possible). The pay is enough to live on; however, for extras bring savings from home.

American Language Institute, Av. Duque de Loule, 22-1, 1000 Lisbon; 011-351-1-314-6107, fax 011-351-1-352-4848. Pays approximately $20 per hour for teaching general English to all levels.

International House, www.languagecourse.net/school-international-house-lisbon.php3, Rua Marqués Sá Da Bandeira 16, 1050 Lisbon; 011-351-315-1496, fax 011-351-353-0081; [email protected].

Some other places to contact are the British Council, Cambridge Schools, and Oxford Schools--all of whom have branches throughout the country.


----------

